# 2019 NGRC Registration Opens TODAY!



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Registration for the 2019 National Garden Railway Convention in Portland, Oregon opens today, August 30th, 2018 at 12 Noon Pacific Daylight Time (1PM Mountain, 2PM Central, 3PM Eastern). Some events, like the SP4449 Cab Rides and the Willamette Shore Trolley rides have very limited availability, so be sure to register right away.


The Convention will be held at the Double Tree Hotel in Portland August 27-31, 2019.

We’re sure most of you are wondering “What is this going to cost me?” We wanted to get this part right up front. _Event costs are per person._
Individual Convention Registration (Until May 31st, 2019) $85
Individual Convention Registration (After May 31st, 2019) $100
Family Convention Registration (Until May 31st, 2019) $125
Family Convention Registration (After May 31st, 2019) $145
Trolley Ride & Dinner (Monday and Tuesday) $50
Operating Sessions (Tuesday) Free
Layout Tour Bus (Each Day) $30
Early Mailing of the Layout Tour Book $15
SP4449 Ride and BBQ (Wednesday) $55
SP4449 Cab Ride $250
Ice Cream Social (Thursday) $5
Make and Take Clinic (Thursday & Friday) $65
Banquet (Friday) $60
Stavers Locomotive (Saturday) Free
Convention Car (Centerbeam Flatcar with Lumber Loads) $80
Double Tree Hotel Standard Room (Convention Rate) $169(+tax)/night
Double Tree Hotel Premium Room (Convention Rate) $189(+tax)/night
_*(Hotel Reservations open September 30th, 2018)*_

Registration Procedure​ 
Here are step-by-step instructions for registering for the 2019 National Garden Railway Convention.
1. Go to https://ngrc2019.org/ 
2. Click on the “Registration” menu item.
3. Click on the “Attendee” sub-menu item.
4. Within the page that is presented, click on either “Individual” or “Family” depending on whether you are coming by yourself, or have family members attending the convention with you.
5. The “Please login to continue” screen will be displayed. If you are receiving email updates for the convention, enter your email address in the Email box and your Convention Password in the Password box. Click “Log in” at the bottom of the screen. If you do not know or have forgotten your password, please click the “Forgot password” link to reset your password. If you are not receiving email updates or do not have an account, use the “please click here” link in the top line to create an account.
6. If this is the first time you have logged in since your account was created, the “2019 NGRC Rules and Terms” page appears. Read and click on the “I agree” button, then click “Continue”.
7. The Registration page will be displayed. Click “Register” at the bottom of the page.
8. The next page tells you if you are registering Family or Individual and fills in your e-mail. Click “Next”.
9. Fill out the registration form. If you are registering as a family, and you have more than 4 members in your family attending the convention, please contact the Registrar via e-mail after you have registered to add their names. The Registrar e-mail address is [email protected].
10. After making all the selections you want, click “Next”.
11. The “Review and Confirm” screen will be presented. Click on “Pay online” to pay with a credit card. Fill out your credit card information. A picture will come up and you will need to verify you are not a robot. Click the “Pay $xxx.xx (USD)” button (the "$xxx.xx" will be the total amount due and to be charged to your credit card).
12. A recap of what you have paid for will be on the next screen. If you want to make any changes in your registration, or to cancel your registration, please contact our Registrar at [email protected]. If you want a return phone call, please include your phone number in your e-mail.
13. You will receive an e-mail confirmation detailing what you have ordered. Please bring this with you to the convention. It will make things go smoother when you arrive and pick up your Convention Bag at the Registration Desk.
14. If you do not wish to pay by credit card, click “Invoice me” instead of “Pay now”.
15. An invoice of all items ordered will appear. You will get an e-mail with this invoice. Please print the e-mail and mail with your check. Events are not reserved for you until payment is received. We will notify you if an event which you have ordered is full.​ Make checks payable to:
NGRC 2019
Mail check and invoice to:
NGRC 2019
17520 South Holly Lane
Oregon City, OR 97045
Contact Info​ Questions, questions, questions. There are always questions. For yours, please use the following addresses:
[email protected]: To ask questions about things in the newsletter or to submit material to be published in the next newsletter
[email protected]: To ask questions or get help related to the web site
[email protected]: To ask questions or resolve issues or make changes to your registration to the convention
[email protected]: To ask questions of a general nature about the convention itself
Register *TODAY*!​ _See you in Portland in 2019_​


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Only *SEVEN* SP4449 Cab Rides left.
Hurry, hurry, Register *NOW*!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Only *THREE* SP4449 Cab Rides left.
Hurry, hurry, Register *NOW*!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The SP4449 cab rides and the Willamette Shore Trolley rides are sold out, but we are taking a waiting list. The Wednesday Layout Tour bus up the Columbia Gorge is almost sold out. The other layout tour buses are filling up fast.


Register today!


----------

